# Minimalistic Mindcuber Competition



## Kelvin Stott (Aug 16, 2012)

I thought it would be interesting to start a competition to build the *most minimalistic 3x3x3 cube solver with the fewest number of individual Lego Mindstormer components*. Speed is not important, but the solving should be at least 90% reliable, on a flat surface, with no additional external components or support.

This challenge will require some of the most creative problem solving and engineering skills, so anyone up for the challenge?


----------

